# Tech Pack in 2020? Worth it for £1495?



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Hi [smiley=smash.gif] . Can anyone recommend the satnav Tech pack?

Im specing up a new build to order although its a lease vehicle but may opt to purchase at the end of the period if offered

What do you lose if you dont opt for it apart from the obvious such Satnav?

Can you still use hands free for making calls without it? It seems like a bit of a hub with a few additional safety options only possible if Tech PacK is also included.

I guess pros and cons would be a good start
Thanks


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

The full details of what it includes are on the Audi UK configurator under "Equipment". There are three modules: MMI Nav Plus, Audi Connect, and Audi Phone Box. So the features listed there are obviously the things you won't have if you don't spec it :roll: . If you think you will want an option, its always best to spec it (as factory fit) when you have the chance. I think the Tech pack is essential in a TT as the virtual cockpit without the nav is sadly lacking. Shame you can't spec the nav as a standalone option, but that's Audi for you.


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Blade Runner said:


> The full details of what it includes are on the Audi UK configurator under "Equipment". There are three modules: MMI Nav Plus, Audi Connect, and Audi Phone Box. So the features listed there are obviously the things you won't have if you don't spec it :roll: . If you think you will want an option, its always best to spec it (as factory fit) when you have the chance. I think the Tech pack is essential in a TT as the virtual cockpit without the nav is sadly lacking. Shame you can't spec the nav as a standalone option, but that's Audi for you.


I forgot to mention "in the real world" what are folks opinion :roll: .

Oh you mean the sales orientated Audi website? Yeah that helps! :roll: :lol:

In my opinion I think it sounds like drivers are expecting some kind of gamers experience on the dash yet its supposed to be as little distracting as possible so you can drive car and look at what you really should be looking at. Im sure you can watch a movies whilst cruising along the M4 although I bet that isnt stated anywhere on the Audi website!? 8)

Thanks


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Blade Runner said:


> Im sure you can watch a movies whilst cruising along the M4 although I bet that isnt stated anywhere on the Audi website!?


Hopefully not although there are idiots i guess. Unfortunately Darwinism in this case would not just take the idiots.
In answer to the question however, although the cost is exorbitant you will regret not having it


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

A TT without the Tech Pack is like a broken pencil... pointless.


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Mark Pred said:


> A TT without the Tech Pack is like a broken pencil... pointless.


I don't think it's that bad lol. It's just satnav but can see the point of having it for safety reasons as mounting a phone in the TT seems more challenging so having guidance on the dash makes sense. Updates will become a costly one after the freebies are used which isn't great though.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Audi extras are extortionate, Always have been.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I did not spec nav in my 2016 or 2019. In 4 years I have not regretted it. It depends on if you drive in areas you don't know, I rarely do this. I went for sound and comfort pack instead. Down to personal choice.


----------

